

Mean-spirited Valleywag gossip on iminlikewithyou (interesting tidbit about YC interview) - rms
http://valleywag.com/tech/iminlikewithyou/iminlikewithyous-messy-breakup-320643.php

======
Alex3917
There is no way to delete your account on IILWY, so I emailed them and asked
them to do it for me and they refused. It seems like they have some serious
issues.

~~~
Harj
there's no way to delete your account on facebook either

~~~
matth
Not true.

~~~
Harj
Yes it is.

You can temporarily suspend your account but facebook still keep all of your
data and then when you reactivate your account, all of your information is
still there from your past account.

The net result is you can never take out your information. The only difference
is perception.

------
henning
internet drama about startups i barely remember - just what i like to read
before i go to bed! (why did i click, then?)

------
as
"...but there's a set of photos on Flickr called "Dan Albritton's Secret
Project."

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/slavin_fpo/142487629/in/set-720...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/slavin_fpo/142487629/in/set-72057594128560671/)

Live action Mario. Anyone make anything of this?

------
sbraford
How is this mean-spirited?

Seems pretty even-handed, especially for the wag.

~~~
rms
It was an article investigating the premise that the founder was an asshole.

~~~
sbraford
Maybe he is?

~~~
rms
Quite possibly, but I still think there is something vaguely mean spirited
about it, truthfulness notwithstanding.

